# Former ILX Resort EOY week now DRI points?



## aleathahall (Feb 6, 2015)

I have read and read and cannot find any good news about DRI.

My late-ex-husband and I bought an EOY floating week from ILX resorts years ago.

Later, we divorced and the timeshare went to HIM per the divorce documentation.

Then, he died.  His new wife signed a quit claim deed to me.  I tried to file it to the county, but the county did it wrong.  DRI will not remove my late ex-husband's name because the county still has him on the deed.

Now, this year I was charged a MF almost 3 times higher than ever before.

DRI says I have 3000 points now.  I never contracted with DRI.  I never knew ILX was taken over by DRI.  I never knew and don't know anything about our old week becoming points.  That info probably went to my late ex-husband years ago and was never shared with me.

Can I send my divorce decree somewhere to DRI showing I do not own this timeshare because it went to my ex in the divorce?  I already paid the $866 MF for this year.  We bought the week in cash a long time ago.  Nothing is in arrears.

What can I do?

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 7, 2015)

3k points per year = 6k points every other year= 1 week (varies) 2 bedroom in many locations- maybe try to learn it. The fees seem high though and suspect me to believe you have a bill that has prior account fees with it due to accounting takeover of ILX. (I'm not sure, you'll have to check)

I would expect a fee of say.16 cents @ 3,000 or $480 per year. You would not be in "the Club"- which is a much different topic.

1. For the estimated $480, you could try to find something available in one year or save the points to another and, use those combined points to reserve a week where you would eligible to go- I think (guess) "US collection" properties.
You could get a decent 2 bedroom place in more locations with some looking in advance for a grand total of $960. Try to find an equivalent in retail- so maybe workable but a pita, at least at first.

2. Loss mitigation/ financial services 1-800-279-7764 weekday business hours.
I hesitate to give advice as to whether your credit may/may not be affected if you do not pay. I would like to say that you would not but I can't. I usually look at what papers I signed, where I live etc.

The system is not all bad as you reading experience leads you believe. I'm certain there are many satisfied and many unsatisfied out there. 
I wish you well.

That is all I have. Good luck.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 7, 2015)

aleathahall said:


> Then, he died.  His new wife signed a quit claim deed to me.  I tried to file it to the county, but the county did it wrong.  DRI will not remove my late ex-husband's name because the county still has him on the deed.



Sounds like YOUR name is still on the Deed, and the filed quit claim would confirm it.

Since you’ve already paid your 2015 maintenance fees, you might want to try really hard to give the timeshare away before 2016.  List it in both the Bargain deals sections of the TUG Marketplace and the TUG Forum.  You may have to entice a buyer by being willing to pay closing costs and transfer fees, as well as giving them use of the available week.

At the same time you might explore trying to surrender the deed to DRI in lieu of foreclosure.  By pleading financial hardship or a health condition that prevents you from using the timeshare, you MIGHT get DRI to take it back.

As a last resort, you could contact donateforacause.org to get a quote on what it would cost you (about $2000) to have them transfer title of the timeshare into their name and take it off your hands.


----------



## silentg (Feb 7, 2015)

How could his wife, deed it back to you? Did your ex just use the week with your name on it? If he got the week in the divorce, then he should have put new wife on the deed. 
You should not have to inherite the week! Sorry this happened to you!
TerryC


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd ask to speak to your divorce lawyer.  When your husband got the TS in the divorce, the lawyer should have helped draw up a new deed showing him as the only owner. 

When he died the TS then should have gone to whoever was willed it  to, not you. 

I would ask the lawyer to write a letter to DRI and state the TS is not yours and you will not take any responsibility for any fees that the owner may owe since you are no longer the owner. 

Good Luck


----------



## Smudge (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, if you can afford it, you would be wise to see an attorney about this.  In hind sight, you’re probably kicking yourself for signing and recording the quit claim deed after the death of your ex-husband, instead of seeing an attorney to get DRI to absorb the timeshare.  

Too bad you didn’t make sure your name was taken off the deed when you were divorced.  Because your name was not removed, and the second wife’s name not added, she wasn’t forced to assume the financial responsibility of the timeshare upon his death.  Hence, she signed a quit claim deed over to you.  At that point, if you truly didn’t want the timeshare, you should have refused signing and recording the quit claim deed.  If the quit claim deed was recorded, you basically nullified your argument that “it was my husband’s from the divorce.”  DRI currently has your name and address listed as the paying owner and sent you the 2015 maintenance fees, which you paid.  

You can either try to get rid of the timeshare yourself, or spend money on an attorney to see if he can unwind the situation for you.  I don’t see DRI responding to you without an attorney.  Either way, I wish you much success.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2015)

aleathahall said:


> I
> My late-ex-husband and I bought an EOY floating week from ILX resorts years ago.
> 
> Later, we divorced and the timeshare went to HIM per the divorce documentation.
> ...





Smudge said:


> Sounds like YOUR name is still on the Deed, and the filed quit claim would confirm it.
> 
> At the same time you might explore trying to surrender the deed to DRI in lieu of foreclosure.  By pleading financial hardship or a health condition that prevents you from using the timeshare, you MIGHT get DRI to take it back.


Since the late wife signed the deed over to you but it was not accepted by the county, I would guess that she owns the TS. 

I would tell DRI, you do not own it the current wife does  BUT your paying the dues may cause you problems. Again ask your divorce lawyer they should have taken care of this and make it right.


----------



## Smudge (Feb 9, 2015)

aleathahall posted a similar thread titled “Diamond Resorts Formerly ILX Resorts” here:  

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223048


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 9, 2015)

Smudge said:


> aleathahall posted a similar thread titled “Diamond Resorts Formerly ILX Resorts” here:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223048



Since this is already being discussed on another thread I'm closing this thread.


----------

